# help with compressor identificatio



## joeylead (Oct 3, 2011)

I am going to look at a used air compressor. But there is no cfm rating or even a name of who assembled it. Looking at the pump it is similar to something I found sold by schrader equipment. Any ideas? I am thinking its in the range of 16 cfm or so.

Thanks for any suggestions.

Gasoline air compressor


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

I've never seen one like that but it looks interesting


----------

